# Extreme Questions



## Bedlam (Jul 21, 2011)

Hello, it's great to see everyone's new additions. I received mine Wednesday and he is the 1st Tegu I have ever seen or handled. Just wanted to share a few things just for some feedback.

Temperature (Ambient): 
Lows (Night) 75 Degrees
Highs (Day) 88 Degrees.

Humidity: 
Lows: 66%
Highs: 85%

Basking Temperature at its highest is 113 degrees. He came in and I picked him out of the bag by hand and he darted but I did it in the enclosure. He hid for about 20 minutes. Came out, explored and basked and did this on and off for about 3 - 4 hours. He ate some raw Fryer Gizzards dusted with Repti-Cal and hid for the rest of the day. When I woke up he was basking but has been hidden most of the day. Didn't eat though. He is a bit skittish and twitches or runs when I move or walk in and out the room.

So as for questions does it sound like the usual newly acquired Tegu? I have a tank top of mine in his hide, how long do I keep it in for? How long can I leave the Raw meat out before I take it out of the cage? Even if he is in his hide and hasn't noticed it yet?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## james.w (Jul 21, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing things right. Food can be left for 24 hours generally


----------



## Krissy (Jul 21, 2011)

We put our food in when our tegus are out and roaming and we've been told to switch out the top every day with one that you wore that day. If you leave the same one in, in a couple of days it won't smell like you anymore. Also do this for a week until your/they're ready to handle.
Also, when we feed when they're roaming, we turn the lights off so they can't see our hand going in and start associating that with food


----------



## Neeko (Jul 21, 2011)

I rather them feel neutral to me then a predator or a stressor on them. I'm just letting them get used to the new enclosure and i'll try to bond more in a week or so.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 21, 2011)

I must be the only one the t-shirt trick did not work for. None of my lizards would ever sleep on it they like to bury.

I have always felt they must have a great sense of smell and when your hands are in the tank they would pick up your natural scent. I wonder how far away they can smell.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 21, 2011)

Mine are indifferent, though its huge compared to them, and I don't want to pick it up to scare a tegu if its under there.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 22, 2011)

I think beause I get juvies and sub adults they would just trample in it.  ^^ I agree I would nor move it if they are liking it.


----------



## booyea797 (Jul 22, 2011)

Mine just loves attention every time my hands r in the cage he comes by me wanting to come out of his cage hes a little porky to haha he loves when his fogger machine is on or if i mist but he also is lazy waits for crickets to come by him sometimes hell go after them feed him eggs yesterday had a little bite and also gave him some ground turkey


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 23, 2011)

I noticed earlier today he was taking a couple quick breaths, but they evened out, just didn't know if this is normal for them to do every once in a while or no? He seems fine though, no problems with food, or anything else. Moving he's fine, guess he just exerted himself.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a 2010 extreme and he will breathe quickly sometimes espeialy when he was nervous he used to practically hyperventilate when I would pick him up.


----------



## booyea797 (Jul 24, 2011)

Well he does it just sitting there no one bothering him not sure had anyone extreme start to shed yet


----------



## Neeko (Jul 24, 2011)

My male has been shedding.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 24, 2011)

my female finished up shedding yesterday


----------



## jumper123 (Jul 24, 2011)

Bedlam nice to see you on here.. I am used to hearing about you all night.. and seeing you on FB. good luck with Kush. I heard how he got his name.. no relation to the plant i hope


----------



## TeguLouie (Jul 24, 2011)

Neeko said:


> My male has been shedding.



my male just started shedding on his tail. i thought they soak a lot when they are shedding but Louie hasnt so much as drank his water that i have seen.


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 24, 2011)

I figured that was it, he pooped on me today, I'm sure to spite me for taking him out of his cage. I put in 24 crickets 8 made it out,well, they learned how to swim. Never feeding them again, what a pita. He's getting fat, and I ordered some pinkies just now. You know, I think I might start a reptile feed business in nj because, pardon me, THIS STATE SUCKS!. There are no decent reptile stores anywhere, no feed stores, anywhere. I'm paying almost 3x the cost of the pinkies, just to get them here. So if I do start one, I will let you all know. Forgot how funny it was to watch a cricket realize he's facing death, mean I know,but to see the little antennae going, and then the panic.


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone elses gu fold their hind legs in when they are basking?


----------



## Bedlam (Jul 25, 2011)

jumper123 said:


> Bedlam nice to see you on here.. I am used to hearing about you all night.. and seeing you on FB. good luck with Kush. I heard how he got his name.. no relation to the plant i hope



Yo'. I tried shooting you some messages here and there but it never happened. Thank you and no correlation between my Tegu and C. Sativa.


----------

